# When does an island require more than one receptacle?



## jar546 (Nov 4, 2019)

OK, so we know that 210.52(B) covers the small appliance receptacle requirements.  210.52(C) breaks down counter space into wall and work surfaces, islands, peninsular & separate spaces, however there seems to be 2 camps when it comes time for islands and peninsulas.

Camp 1 -  210.52(C)(2) only requires 1 receptacle...period.  Well, unless there is a sink/stovetop/etc that has less than 12" of counterspace behind it, then it becomes 2 separate spaces per 210.52(C)(4)

Camp 2 - 210.52(C)(2) just says that one is a minimum but the 24" requirement to the left and right of the sink applies along with spaces behind the sink greater than 12" so you may have several receptacles required.

Thoughts?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 4, 2019)

When does an island require more than one receptacle?

When a sink or cook-top range is installed that creates a 24-inch x 12-inch or greater space on both sides of said sink or cook-top range it would require an additional receptacle. Each separate counter space would then require the additional receptacle.

So a 24-inch x 10-inch would not require an additional receptacle if divided by a sink or range. Additional receptacles would be optional.


----------



## steveray (Nov 4, 2019)

Camp 1


----------



## fatboy (Nov 5, 2019)

I have always looked at it from Camp 1, but (re)reading (4) leads me to look at it differently.

My cooktop at home in a peninsula only requires the installed one, because I have more than 12" behind it. 

Hmmm, still learning.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 5, 2019)

My question is:  Why would 210.52(C)(4) mention islands if 210.52(C)(2) were stand alone?


----------



## fatboy (Nov 5, 2019)

IMHO, (4) modifies (2).

(2) requires the receptacle, (4) defines separate spaces of the peninsula or island that may require additional receptacles..


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 5, 2019)

Clear as mud?


----------



## Joe Engel (Nov 6, 2019)

As muddy as the Mississippi. So a 72" island with a 36" bar top, double sink (or cook top) in the center, gives you 3 surfaces greater than 12x24. But only one receptacle required because of 12" surface behind the appliance makes them "un-broken". l'm spitt'n dirt.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 6, 2019)

Joe Engel said:


> As muddy as the Mississippi. So a 72" island with a 36" bar top, double sink (or cook top) in the center, gives you 3 surfaces greater than 12x24. But only one receptacle required because of 12" surface behind the appliance makes them "un-broken". l'm spitt'n dirt.



Not quite.  Here's my take and the take of the NEC Handbook:

In general, only one receptacle is needed for a sink or peninsula.
However,..............
If the peninsula or island is separated into to spaces (sink, cooktop, etc) in accordance with 210.52(C)(4) then each side of the sink,cooktop, etc. shall be considered a separate space and another receptacle is required.  Just don't forget that in order to qualify as a separate space the depth of the space behind the cooktop, sink, etc has to be LESS than 12".  To me that is just stupid because a large island with a sink that has 18" behind it on the far end does not qualify and only 1 receptacle is required.  

Here is the verbiage of 210.52(C)(4) for *Separate Spaces
*
_*(4) Separate Spaces*. Countertop spaces separated by rangetops,
refrigerators, or sinks shall be considered as separate
countertop spaces in applying the requirements of
210.52(C)(1). If a range, counter-mounted cooking unit, or
sink is installed in an island or peninsular countertop and the
depth of the countertop behind the range, counter-mounted
cooking unit, or sink is less than 300 mm (12 in.), the range,
counter-mounted cooking unit, or sink shall be considered to
divide the countertop space into two separate countertop
spaces. Each separate countertop space shall comply with the
applicable requirements in 210.52(C).


_


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 6, 2019)

Under (4) the 2015 NEC Handbook commendatory starts with " Wall, islands and peninsular countertops are subject to this requirement.


----------



## rgrace (Nov 6, 2019)

jar546 said:


> To me that is just stupid because a large island with a sink that has 18" behind it on the far end does not qualify and only 1 receptacle is required.



Yea, there's totally something missing there. The large island that has 18" behind a sink only requires one receptacle because its not dividing the island into two countertops, but if you make the island smaller and have less than 12" behind the sink, this divides the island into two countertops and you're required a receptacles on each island countertop. Can't possibly be the intent, but the language is clear.


----------



## my250r11 (Nov 6, 2019)

Not sure if you have a large island why the owner wouldn't want more than one.

Would be safer than owner using extension cords or power strips.


----------



## my250r11 (Nov 6, 2019)

Typo = owner/code


----------



## Joe Engel (Nov 7, 2019)

Dealing with builder/contractor and the minimum is... 1 receptacle. I know what the owner would want.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 7, 2019)

Joe Engel said:


> Dealing with builder/contractor and the minimum is... 1 receptacle. I know what the owner would want.



Minimum 1, maximum = greater than one depending on the situation.  Homeowner has no say unless they want more than minimum.


----------

